# Steffi Graf die sexy Sportlerin 24x



## CarlCube (20 Juni 2010)

Auch schon ein Oldie?


----------



## armin (20 Juni 2010)

toll :thx:


----------



## couriousu (20 Juni 2010)

ja - das waren 'Turn'-höschen - nicht diese Oma-Buxen von 2010


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## lausbube58 (21 Juni 2010)

Ein klasse Mädel.Immer wieder schön anzusehen.
Schön das die Röckchen so kurz sind.


----------



## bärlauch (24 Juni 2010)

Sehr schön,sehr schön!
Es ist immer eine Augenweide die schönste Frau zu sehen,die je auf einem Tennisplatz
gestanden hat.
Danke.


----------



## Q (24 Juni 2010)

klasse Dein Mix! :thx:


----------



## Punisher (25 Juni 2010)

Sie hat immer noch die schönsten Beine im Tenniszirkus


----------



## neman64 (25 Juni 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Steffi


----------



## mc-hammer (27 Juni 2010)

eine klasse frau unsere steffi!


----------



## lederrock (29 Juni 2010)

danke für steffi


----------



## roki19 (29 Juni 2010)

danke für die Bilder von Deutschlands bester Tennisspielerin aller Zeiten:thumbup:


----------



## Nathurn (30 Juni 2010)

Seffi, so eine schöne Mutti!


----------



## Andrew Doe (4 Juli 2010)

Steffi ist...

trotz ihrer großen Nase... 

immer noch nett anzusehen !

Danke für die Bilder !


----------



## schneeberger (5 Juli 2010)

Die Beste Tennisspielerin die wir je hatten.
DANKE


----------



## MrCap (6 Juli 2010)

*Vielen Dank für unsere ehemalige Tennis-Königin !!!*


----------



## joergi (11 Juli 2010)

Danke für Steffi, tolle Sammlung


----------



## haddock (11 Juli 2010)

schöne mischung aus alt und relativ neu --> thx


----------



## Blechbuckel (22 Juli 2010)

Manche Oldies bleiben eben immer gut! Danke!


----------



## Software_012 (25 Juli 2010)

:thumbup:​ 
für die tollen Steffi Bilder​


----------



## volk802 (22 Juli 2014)

danke für steffi


----------



## mpahlx (5 Aug. 2014)

Tolle Frau und vor allem toller Popo.
Leider gibts zuwenig Bikinibilder von Ihr.
Ansonsten aber Danke


----------



## blueeyes1973 (5 Aug. 2014)

Der Traum meiner Jugend.


----------



## orgamin (21 Okt. 2014)

klasse bilder einer tollen sportlerin.. bzw ex sportlerin


----------



## picard12 (27 Okt. 2014)

Steffi ist die schönste Frau der der Welt


----------



## picard12 (27 Okt. 2014)

Ich verehre sie seit mehr als 30 Jahren und Steffi hat
alles Glück der Welt verdient.


----------



## Bowes (26 März 2015)

*Vielen Dank für Steffi Graf.*


----------



## samufater (7 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos !!!


----------

